# Wedding guest book jigsaw



## JustBen (1 Jul 2013)

Just thought I would post my first proper scroll saw project.

It's for my upcoming wedding.

The guests will sign (hopefully) each piece then once all filled in, I will lacquer it and make a picture frame for it to hang on the wall.

It's a little different to the normal paper guest book.

It's 6mm birch plywood with a Sapele inlay.

Size is about 18" high by 36" wide.

Not easy on a crappy old single speed 16" scroll saw.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## gwr (1 Jul 2013)

Your first scroll saw project?nice inlay work too. That looks great and a novel idea. Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## Baldhead (1 Jul 2013)

Great idea and well cut, all the best to you and Stacey.

BH


----------



## gregmcateer (1 Jul 2013)

Ben,
That's lovely. A nice, unique idea - I am sure SWMBO will be delighted.
Well done.


----------



## ChrisR (1 Jul 2013)

Nice work Ben, as others have said, a great idea.

All the best for the wedding, it’s an institution I can recommend, having served nearly fifty happy years. \/ 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## powertools (1 Jul 2013)

Good idea and well made.
Best wishes to you and the bride to be.


----------



## JustBen (1 Jul 2013)

Thank you for the comment.

I do have a confession to make though. The inner piece is not the original.

My scroll saw is only 16" and as such, couldn't cut it in half without going through the middle of it so I had to remake that piece. It's very difficult to see that it's not the original. I spent quite a while filing and sanding it to get the match near perfect.

It was a slight oversight in my haste to build it. "Yeah I'll make it big, oh I can't cut that big" oops.


----------



## Reggie (2 Jul 2013)

Have you done spares of the pieces? Just a thought but it'd be rotten luck to lose just one on the day.


----------



## Samfire (2 Jul 2013)

A nice piece of work, I'm well impressed with the inlay work. Good luck with the wedding.


----------



## JustBen (2 Jul 2013)

No there are no spare pieces. I've made each shape unique so they will only fit in one place. 

If one did go missing, I could make a replacement using the gap as a template.

We are getting married on Friday 13th and we met on Friday 13th so don't really believe in luck unless that date is lucky for me/us.

One thing that might be difficult to control is people writing the right way up. 

Maybe that will just make it more unique.


----------



## nadnerb (2 Jul 2013)

Nice work and a great idea, good luck on the day


----------



## martinka (2 Jul 2013)

It's all been said, but I'll repeat it anyway.  Nice work, love that inlay, and all the best for the future.


----------



## Dalboy (2 Jul 2013)

I like it a novel idea and certainly will be a keep sake


----------

